# What about this clean *cough, cough* log?



## geranimo://

Lol, its too long to post at once, so I'll have to cut it in two   

*PART 1*

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 5:35:21 PM, on 11/27/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP1 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\SNDSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dis coowl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLANSTA.EXE
C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinUpdt.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccProxy.exe
C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinKA.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\program files\180solutions\ncase\msbb963\msbb.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\apps\ABoard\ABoard.exe
C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinComm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ewupdater.exe
C:\apps\ABoard\AOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinLock.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\RUNDLL32.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOaldr.exe
C:\Program Files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\sed.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\APPS\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
C:\Program Files\Jasc Software Inc\Paint Shop Pro 9\Paint Shop Pro 9.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wisptis.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Media Player\wmplayer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandra\Mijn documenten\My Received Files\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.nl/home/home_center.asp
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = file://C:\APPS\IE\offline\nl.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Packard Bell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyServer = 10.0.0.1:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\apps\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1BAC3250-9767-7CB4-D150-64550DDE2E37} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mafssjm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\bridge.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Web assistant - {9ECB9560-04F9-4bbc-943D-298DDF1699E1} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C77E900A-FF55-400E-9BAA-E042C8212898} - C:\Program Files\SimpelInternet\Easybar\ToolbarStarter.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBBFE27C-BDF0-11D2-BBE5-00609419F467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcis.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\Yahoo!\COMPAN~1\Installs\cpn0\ycomp5_3_12_0.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Web assistant - {0B53EAC3-8D69-4b9e-9B19-A37C9A5676A7} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\AdBlocking\NISShExt.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Easybar - {9AD55269-A21C-4260-BA7F-866FD09E8A8E} - C:\Program Files\SimpelInternet\Easybar\EasyBarShell.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx


----------



## geranimo://

*PART 2*

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WLANSTA.EXE] WLANSTA.EXE START
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindUpdates] C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinUpdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [URLLSTCK.exe] C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\UrlLstCk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SoundMan] SOUNDMAN.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] c:\program files\180solutions\ncase\msbb963\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\WkUFind.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CleanEasyImg] c:\apps\easydvd\cleanall.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIModeChange] Ati2mdxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTIVBOARD] c:\apps\ABoard\ABoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Win Comm] C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinComm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ewupdater] C:\WINDOWS\ewupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Symantec NetDriver Monitor] C:\PROGRA~1\SYMNET~1\SNDMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [systray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SSC_UserPrompt] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\UsrPrmpt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\System32\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MXO Auto Loader] C:\WINDOWS\MXOaldr.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dis coowl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\dis coowl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desksite CMA] C:\Program Files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLSID] C:\WINDOWS\System32\sed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ocrm] C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandra\Application Data\tsst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dawkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\kpglvx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ClockSync] "C:\Program Files\ClockSync\Sync.exe" /q
O4 - Startup: Mopy Points Collector.lnk = C:\MOPYFISH\GETPOINT.EXE
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE Calendar Checker .lnk = C:\APPS\Ulead Systems\Ulead Photo Express 4.0 SE\CalCheck.exe
O6 - HKCU\Software\Policies\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Restrictions present
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZSzeb029
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xporteren naar Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~3\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Gelijkwaardige pagina's - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Koppelingspagina's - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Opgeslagen momentopname van de pagina - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar2.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Maps - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Onderzoek (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Related (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Show &Related Links (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger (HKLM)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Messenger (HKLM)
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=file://C:\APPS\IE\offline\nl.htm
O16 - DPF: {00B71CFB-6864-4346-A978-C0A14556272C} (Checkers Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/msgrchkr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://public.windupdates.com/get_file.php?bt=ie&p=4885ea1fc0d185f2132e35bfd208bde7bfe9dea642faef3295f4f481cc5cfa83ba2e1bd5c705b365b125dbb7b88ab26e12f85fd528:199ee2fabb487c2f7632a3c55842ae1b
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/yinst/yinst_current.cab
O16 - DPF: {3F2705D0-C9D8-4020-A15C-E495A0050EC6} (Easywebinstaller Control) - http://s7.blingblingcontent.com/toolbarcash/activex/easywebinstaller.ocx
O16 - DPF: {6211AC26-A1B4-422A-AC52-1E70B7D24465} (FileSharingCtrl Class) - http://appdirectory.messenger.msn.com/AppDirectory/P4Apps/FileSharing/nl/filesharingctrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://www.mp3downloads.org/freemp3.exe
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab
O16 - DPF: {8FA9D107-547B-4DBC-9D88-FABD891EDB0A} (shizmoo Class) - http://playroom.icq.com/odyssey_web8.cab
O16 - DPF: {9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5} - http://www.fastmp3.nl/test/nl.exe
O16 - DPF: {9EB320CE-BE1D-4304-A081-4B4665414BEF} (MediaTicketsInstaller Control) - http://www.mt-download.com/MediaTicketsInstaller.cab
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} (Update Class) - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?38002.1908796296
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/yautocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE69F98F-2AF3-4306-BAC6-A79070EDA1B4} (Zylom Loader Object) - http://game17.zylom.lycos.nl/activex/zylomloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://arcade.icq.com/carlo/zuma/popcaploader_v5.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab
O16 - DPF: {FB48C7B0-EB66-4BE6-A1C5-9DDF3C37249A} (MCSendMessageHandler Class) - http://xtraz.icq.com/xtraz/activex/MISBH.cab

HELP MEEE!!


----------



## geranimo://

Damn, it really is bad isnt it??


----------



## Lorand

Holy crap!!! That's a very clean system...  

Here's the list of crap:

C:\WINDOWS\system32\dis coowl.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\WLANSTA.EXE
C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinUpdt.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe
C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinKA.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SOUNDMAN.EXE
C:\program files\180solutions\ncase\msbb963\msbb.exe
C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\apps\ABoard\ABoard.exe
C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinComm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\slserv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\ewupdater.exe
C:\apps\ABoard\AOSD.exe
C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinLock.exe
C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcssecs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\MXOaldr.exe
C:\Program Files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\sed.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\wisptis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.tiscali.nl/home/home_center.asp
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = file://C:\APPS\IE\offline\nl.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = http://www.easywebsearch.nl
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.easywebsearch.nl/ie.php
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Packard Bell
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Int ernet Settings,ProxyServer = 10.0.0.1:8080
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Koppelingen
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00A6FAF1-072E-44cf-8957-5838F569A31D} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\SrchAstt\2.bin\MWSSRCAS.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {07B18EA1-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {1BAC3250-9767-7CB4-D150-64550DDE2E37} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\mafssjm.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {9C691A33-7DDA-4C2F-BE4C-C176083F35CF} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\bridge.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {C77E900A-FF55-400E-9BAA-E042C8212898} - C:\Program Files\SimpelInternet\Easybar\ToolbarStarter.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EBBFE27C-BDF0-11D2-BBE5-00609419F467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\amcis.dll
O3 - Toolbar: My &Web Search - {07B18EA9-A523-4961-B6BB-170DE4475CCA} - C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSBAR.DLL
O3 - Toolbar: Easybar - {9AD55269-A21C-4260-BA7F-866FD09E8A8E} - C:\Program Files\SimpelInternet\Easybar\EasyBarShell.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WindUpdates] C:\Program Files\WindUpdates\WinUpdt.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VCSPlayer] "C:\Program Files\Virtual CD v4 SDK\system\vcsplay.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [msbb] c:\program files\180solutions\ncase\msbb963\msbb.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ACTIVBOARD] c:\apps\ABoard\ABoard.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Win Comm] C:\Program Files\Win Comm\WinComm.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ewupdater] C:\WINDOWS\ewupdater.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WildTangent CDA] RUNDLL32.exe "C:\Program Files\WildTangent\Apps\CDA\cdaEngine0400.dll",cdaEngineMain
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WhenUSave] C:\PROGRA~1\Save\Save.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [systray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\a.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RunDLL] rundll32.exe "C:\WINDOWS\System32\bridge.dll",Load
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dis coowl] C:\WINDOWS\System32\dis coowl.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Desksite CMA] C:\Program Files\desksite\bin\cma.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CLSID] C:\WINDOWS\System32\sed.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MyWebSearch Email Plugin] C:\PROGRA~1\MYWEBS~1\bar\2.bin\mwsoemon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "C:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Ocrm] C:\Documents and Settings\Alexandra\Application Data\tsst.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Dawkg] C:\WINDOWS\System32\kpglvx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ClockSync] "C:\Program Files\ClockSync\Sync.exe" /q
O4 - Startup: Mopy Points Collector.lnk = C:\MOPYFISH\GETPOINT.EXE
O4 - Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: MyWebSearch Email Plugin.lnk = C:\Program Files\MyWebSearch\bar\2.bin\MWSOEMON.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Search - http://bar.mywebsearch.com/menusearch.html?p=ZSzeb029
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=file://C:\APPS\IE\offline\nl.htm
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei/SmileyCentralInitialSetup1.0.0.8.cab
O16 - DPF: {3F2705D0-C9D8-4020-A15C-E495A0050EC6} (Easywebinstaller Control) - http://s7.blingblingcontent.com/toolbarcash/activex/easywebinstaller.ocx
O16 - DPF: {8522F9B3-38C5-4AA4-AE40-7401F1BBC851} - http://www.mp3downloads.org/freemp3.exe
O16 - DPF: {9B4AA442-9EBF-11D5-8C11-0050DA4957F5} - http://www.fastmp3.nl/test/nl.exe
O16 - DPF: {9EB320CE-BE1D-4304-A081-4B4665414BEF} (MediaTicketsInstaller Control) - http://www.mt-download.com/MediaTicketsInstaller.cab

The computer is full of viruses and trojans, so after getting rid of the crap, run a virus-check too...


----------



## geranimo://

Haha, thnx a lot 

Am I surprised it was a girls computer?


----------



## Lorand

I bet she's blonde too...


----------



## geranimo://

Hahah, no comment, I dont wanna get in any trouble


----------



## Lorand

After cleaning up that mess and running the virus-check post a new log. I probably missed some bad things (the list was too long  )...


----------



## computerdude2004

Where did you get that list of things?  Was that your running processes?


----------



## geranimo://

Not mine, they were from a girl I know..


----------



## computerdude2004

I know that you got it from somebody else, but what program created that list.  I am talking software, and what is it a list of.


----------



## geranimo://

Ow, I didnt get it, its made by HijackThis, you can download it for free here http://www.spychecker.com/program/hijackthis.html


----------



## geranimo://

Its not only a list of running prosesses, but also things in the IE configuration and stuff like that, lots of info about your computer...


----------



## Praetor

Next time put it as an attachment. Helps keep the place clean.


----------



## xantha88

thank u very much i am a female and a blonde one but i know how to use a computer i am doing a ict education so not al the girl are stupit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
so the next u gonna say thing about that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lorand

Sorry for that remark, it was just a joke.
My wife is also blonde and she's pretty smart. So I know that blonde jokes are far from being true... (in some particular cases).


----------



## Praetor

> thank u very much I am a female and a blonde one but I know how to use a computer I am doing a ict education so not al the girl are stupit


? ... pause ... oh  ... not me ... phew! ... true not all girls are (computer) illiterate but you must agree its rather difficult to find girls who know about computers to the same extent that you do (or in my particular case ... to the same extent that i do ) ... so consider yourself special!


----------



## The Astroman

here's what I got:

Logfile of HijackThis v1.97.7
Scan saved at 18:15:42, on 29/11/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\CTsvcCDA.exe
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsrte.exe
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Microsoft Shared\VS7Debug\mdm.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\WTSRV.EXE
C:\Program Files\RealVNC\VNC4\WinVNC4.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPD.EXE
c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Firewall\CPD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTHELPER.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\WService.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsescn.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVComsX.exe
G:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
G:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dpi\dpi.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe
G:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\FxSvr2.exe
G:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\RCMan.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\System32\spkuvx.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe
G:\Program Files\HistoryKill\histkill.exe
C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
G:\Program Files\HistoryKill\hkPopupKiller.exe
G:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsftsn.exe
C:\Program Files\WIZARDPEN 4X3\PreAnntt.exe
C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
G:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\TSCHelp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIndex.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopCrawl.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Laurent\Bureau\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://www.google.ch/ie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://www.google.ch
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ch/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = http://www.google.ch/ie
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = *hot-searches.com*;*lender-search.com*
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = Liens
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{00D6A7E7-4A97-456f-848A-3B75BF7554D7} - (no file)
N3 - Netscape 7: # Mozilla User Preferences

/* Do not edit this file.
 *
 * If you make changes to this file while the browser is running,
 * the changes will be overwritten when the browser exits.
 *
 * To make a manual change to preferences, you can visit the URL about:config
 * For more information, see http://www.mozilla.org/unix/customizing.html#prefs
 */

user_pref("aim.session.screenname", "Theobs31");
user_pref("browser.activation.checkedNNFlag", true);
user_pref("browser.bookmarks.added_static_root", true);
user_pref("browser.search.defaultengine", "engine://C%3A%5CProgram%20Files%5CNetscape%5CNetscape%5Csearchplugins%5CSBWeb_01.src");
user_pref("browser.startup.homepage_override.mstone", "rv:1.7.2");
user_pref("dom.disable_open_during_load", true);
user_pref("intl.charsetmenu.browser.cache", "ISO-8859-1");
user_pref("network.cookie.prefsMigrated", true);
user_pref("prefs.converted-to-utf8", true);
user_pref("privacy.popups.first_popup", false);
user_pref("signon.SignonFileName", "96704828.s");
user
O1 - Hosts file is located at: C:\WINDOWS\nsdb\hosts
O1 - Hosts: 81.211.105.69 lender-search.com
O1 - Hosts: 81.211.105.68 hot-searches.com
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {000020DD-C72E-4113-AF77-DD56626C6C42} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00C6482D-C502-44C8-8409-FCE54AD9C208} - G:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - G:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 6.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SafeGuard Protect PCShield - {564FFB73-9EEF-4969-92FA-5FC4A92E2C2A} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfg_5f20.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {63AA3F28-B438-5DC7-8623-66550EA27B6E} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\cztqlq.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Desktop Search Capture - {7c1ce531-09e9-4fc5-9803-1c2956615786} - C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktopIE.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: TGTSoft Explorer Toolbar Changer - {C333CF63-767F-4831-94AC-E683D962C63C} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {E9C1FD9A-46B0-4185-84ED-E2F8ACD4A262} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {EFD84954-6B46-42f4-81F3-94CE9A77052D} - C:\WINDOWS\lbbho.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee VirusScan - {BA52B914-B692-46c4-B683-905236F6F655} - c:\progra~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshl.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O3 - Toolbar: SnagIt - {8FF5E183-ABDE-46EB-B09E-D2AAB95CABE3} - G:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagItIEAddin.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\System32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATIPTA] C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI Control Panel\atiptaxx.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechVideoTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\Video\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [InCD] C:\Program Files\Ahead\InCD\InCD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTSysVol] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\Surround Mixer\CTSysVol.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTDVDDET] C:\Program Files\Creative\SBAudigy2ZS\DVDAudio\CTDVDDET.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CTHelper] CTHELPER.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AsioReg] REGSVR32.EXE /S CTASIO.DLL


----------



## The Astroman

O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SBDrvDet] C:\Program Files\Creative\SB Drive Det\SBDrvDet.exe /r
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WService] WService.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VSOCheckTask] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcmnhdlr.exe" /checktask
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [VirusScan Online] "c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\vso\mcvsshld.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCAgentExe] c:\PROGRA~1\mcafee.com\agent\mcagent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MCUpdateExe] C:\PROGRA~1\McAfee.com\Agent\mcupdate.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "G:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe"  -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Kazaa Download Accelerator Updater] regsvr32 /s C:\WINDOWS\System32\kdpupd.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMSX] C:\WINDOWS\System32\LVCOMSX.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "G:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] C:\Program Files\Java\j2re1.4.2_05\bin\jusched.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Pcsv] C:\WINDOWS\system32\pcs\pcsvc.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dpi] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Dpi\dpi.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [McAfee Guardian] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Guardian\CMGrdian.exe" /SU
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] G:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MBM 5] "G:\Program Files\Motherboard Monitor 5\MBM5.EXE"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FineReader7NewsReaderPro] "G:\Program Files\ABBYY FineReader 7.0 Professional Edition\AbbyyNewsReader.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] "C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Component Manager] "C:\Program Files\HP\hpcoretech\hpcmpmgr.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCShield] regsvr32 /s "C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfg_5f20.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [CTFMON.EXE] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [RemoteCenter] C:\Program Files\Creative\MediaSource\RemoteControl\RCMan.EXE
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [GoogleDCClient] C:\Program Files\GoogleDCC\GoogleDCC.exe -startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Emsi] C:\Documents and Settings\Laurent\Application Data\dtoc.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MessengerPlus3] "G:\Program Files\Messenger Plus! 3\MsgPlus.exe" /WinStart
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Fsltabb] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spkuvx.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [McAfee.InstantUpdate.Monitor] "C:\Program Files\McAfee\McAfee Shared Components\Instant Updater\RuLaunch.exe" /STARTMONITOR
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [HistoryKill] G:\Program Files\HistoryKill\histkill.exe /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Boost XP Service] G:\Program Files\Boost XP\bxservice.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Free Download Manager] C:\Program Files\Free Download Manager\fdm.exe -autorun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SpybotSD TeaTimer] C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\TeaTimer.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [LDM] \Program\BackWeb-8876480.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Google Desktop Search] "C:\Program Files\Google\Google Desktop Search\GoogleDesktop.exe" /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PCShield] regsvr32 /s "C:\WINDOWS\System32\sfg_5f20.dll"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: Annotate All.LNK = C:\Program Files\WIZARDPEN 4X3\PreAnntt.exe
O4 - Startup: HotSync Manager.lnk = C:\Program Files\Sony Handheld\HOTSYNC.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.lnk = C:\Program Files\Fichiers communs\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: SnagIt 7.lnk = G:\Program Files\TechSmith\SnagIt 7\SnagIt32.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = G:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Convert for CLIÉ - G:\Program Files\Sony\Image Converter\menu.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\OFFICE11\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate into English - res://c:\program files\google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Console Java (Sun) (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Research (HKLM)
O9 - Extra button: Search cracks at CrackSpider.NET (HKCU)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Search cracks at CrackSpider.NET (HKCU)
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\google\google desktop search\googledesktopnetwork1.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\google\google desktop search\googledesktopnetwork1.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\google\google desktop search\googledesktopnetwork1.dll
O10 - Unknown file in Winsock LSP: c:\program files\google\google desktop search\googledesktopnetwork1.dll
O16 - DPF: {02E09B2E-2A03-4572-9291-69900C068564} (LCSim Control) - http://www.learnitcorp.com/cabs/lcsim.cab
O16 - DPF: {08BEF711-06DA-48B2-9534-802ECAA2E4F9} (PlxInstall Class) - http://down.plaxo.com/down/release/PlaxoInstall.cab
O16 - DPF: {11260943-421B-11D0-8EAC-0000C07D88CF} (iPIX ActiveX Control) - http://www.ipix.com/download/ipixx.cab
O16 - DPF: {15AD4789-CDB4-47E1-A9DA-992EE8E6BAD6} - http://public.windupdates.com/get_f...3124bf64324b:d235372a0b72c909de7f866e2ec5d7a8
O16 - DPF: {166B1BCA-3F9C-11CF-8075-444553540000} (Shockwave ActiveX Control) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab
O16 - DPF: {27527D31-447B-11D5-A46E-0001023B4289} (CoGSManager Class) - http://gamingzone.ubisoft.com/dev/packages/GSManager.cab
O16 - DPF: {288C5F13-7E52-4ADA-A32E-F5BF9D125F98} (CR64Loader Object) - http://www.miniclip.com/platypus/miniclipGameLoader.dll
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99F7-4BB4-88D8-FA1D4F56A2AB} (YInstStarter Class) - http://download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/yinst0401.cab
O16 - DPF: {3E68E405-C6DE-49FF-83AE-41EE9F4C36CE} (Office Update Installation Engine) - http://office.microsoft.com/officeupdate/content/opuc.cab
O16 - DPF: {56336BCB-3D8A-11D6-A00B-0050DA18DE71} (RdxIE Class) - http://software-dl.real.com/15836b0da62a639c2316/netzip/RdxIE601.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F0C30E4-1E72-4DCC-85E5-57810F1CA97B} (McUpdatePortalFactory Class) - http://www.amiuptodate.com/vsc/bin/1,0,0,7/McUpdatePortal.cab
O16 - DPF: {644E432F-49D3-41A1-8DD5-E099162EEEC5} (Symantec RuFSI Utility Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab28177.cab
O16 - DPF: {8EDAD21C-3584-4E66-A8AB-EB0E5584767D} (Toolbar Reg Sniff Activate) - http://toolbar.google.com/data/GoogleActivate.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://www.boralis.ch/webcams/skatepark/AxisCamControl.ocx
O16 - DPF: {9F1C11AA-197B-4942-BA54-47A8489BB47F} - http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/unicode/iuctl.CAB?38096.3664467593
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {D27CDB6E-AE6D-11CF-96B8-444553540000} (Shockwave Flash Object) - http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab
O16 - DPF: {E13F1132-4CA0-4005-84D3-51406E27D269} (BTDownloadCtrl Control) - http://www.shockwave.com/content/thinktanks/BTDownloadCtrl.cab
O16 - DPF: {EF86873F-04C2-4A95-A373-5703C08EFC7B} (Installer Class) - http://www.xxxtoolbar.com/ist/softwares/v3.0/0006.cab
O16 - DPF: {F00F4763-7355-4725-82F7-0DA94A256D46} (IMDownloader Class) - http://www2.incredimail.com/contents/setup/downloader/imloader.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{12A75152-6FD3-4940-ADD7-68BDB95EB5E9}: NameServer = 195.186.1.111,195.186.4.111 

I just saw "XXX"!!! What's that crap doing on my pc??


----------



## xantha88

*lol*



			
				Praetor said:
			
		

> ? ... pause ... oh  ... not me ... phew! ... true not all girls are (computer) illiterate but you must agree its rather difficult to find girls who know about computers to the same extent that you do (or in my particular case ... to the same extent that i do ) ... so consider yourself special!


 thank u


----------



## P11

Can anyone tell me if anything needs to be deleted, thx.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.98.2
Scan saved at 2:46:22 PM, on 06/12/2004
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Object Desktop\WindowBlinds\wbload.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSetMgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccEvtMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\carpserv.exe
C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\PROMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe
C:\Program Files\ResChanger XP\ResChangerXP.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ruypddk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe
C:\Program Files\Compaq\Easy Access Button Support\CPQEADM.EXE
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE
C:\Compaq\EAKDRV\EAUSBKBD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\CTsvcCDA.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\navapsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Logitech\MouseWare\system\em_exec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\NMSSvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Compaq\EASYAC~1\BttnServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\nvsvc32.exe
C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\SAVScan.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\MsPMSPSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Security Center\SymWSC.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESMgr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Peter Baraian\My Documents\hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Bar = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=searchfavweb&c=2c02&lc=1009
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=1009
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Connection Wizard,ShellNext = http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=1009
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Window Title = Microsoft Internet Explorer provided by Compaq
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Internet Settings,ProxyOverride = localhost
R3 - URLSearchHook: (no name) - _{CFBFAE00-17A6-11D0-99CB-00C04FD64497} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {00000010-6F7D-442C-93E3-4A4827C2E4C8} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: MultiMPPObj Class - {002EB272-2590-4693-B166-FBD5D9B6FEA6} - C:\WINDOWS\multimpp.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {008DB894-99ED-445D-8547-0E7C9808898D} - C:\WINDOWS\mslagent\4b_1,0,1,2_mslagent.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHlprObj Class - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 5.0\Reader\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.ocx
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\Program Files\Spybot - Search & Destroy\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: NAV Helper - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Norton AntiVirus - {42CDD1BF-3FFB-4238-8AD1-7859DF00B1D6} - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CARPService] carpserv.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CPQEASYACC] C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Easy Access Button Support\StartEAK.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WCOLOREAL] "C:\Program Files\COMPAQ\Coloreal\coloreal.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PROMon.exe] PROMon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [srmclean] C:\Cpqs\Scom\srmclean.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Portfolio] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WksSb.exe /AllUsers
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LVCOMS] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Logitech\QCDriver3\LVCOMS.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechGalleryRepair] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\ISStart.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LogitechImageStudioTray] C:\Program Files\Logitech\ImageStudio\LogiTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UpdReg] C:\WINDOWS\UpdReg.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvCplDaemon] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvCpl.dll,NvStartup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [nwiz] nwiz.exe /install
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ResChangerXP] C:\Program Files\ResChanger XP\ResChangerXP.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NvMediaCenter] RUNDLL32.EXE C:\WINDOWS\system32\NvMcTray.dll,NvTaskbarInit
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zBrowser Launcher] C:\Program Files\Logitech\iTouch\iTouch.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Logitech Utility] Logi_MwX.Exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [satmat] C:\WINDOWS\satmat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zyoaox] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ruypddk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\system32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [H/PC Connection Agent] "C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\WCESCOMM.EXE"
O4 - Global Startup: Logitech Desktop Messenger.lnk = C:\Program Files\Logitech\Desktop Messenger\8876480\Program\LDMConf.exe
O9 - Extra button: Create Mobile Favorite - {2EAF5BB1-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Create Mobile Favorite... - {2EAF5BB2-070F-11D3-9307-00C04FAE2D4F} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft ActiveSync\INETREPL.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - c:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe (file missing)
O12 - Plugin for .spop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\NPDocBox.dll
O14 - IERESET.INF: START_PAGE_URL=http://store.presario.net/scripts/redirectors/presario/storeredir2.dll?s=consumerfav&c=2c02&lc=1009
O16 - DPF: {0594AF7E-573B-40DF-8165-E47AB2EAEFE8} - http://akamai.downloadv3.com/binaries/P2EClient/EGAUTH_1026_EN_XP.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {1D6711C8-7154-40BB-8380-3DEA45B69CBF} (Web P2P Installer) - 
O16 - DPF: {6414512B-B978-451D-A0D8-FCFDF33E833C} (WUWebControl Class) - http://v5.windowsupdate.microsoft.c...ls/en/x86/client/wuweb_site.cab?1093756824659
O16 - DPF: {6697AFA6-1CD3-462E-AC0A-363EF8BCD102} (SyScan2 Control) - http://www.evga.com/Support/SyScan/SyScan.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {BD393C14-72AD-4790-A095-76522973D6B8} (CBreakshotControl Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Bankshot.cab30149.cab
O16 - DPF: {DA758BB1-5F89-4465-975F-8D7179A4BCF3} (WheelofFortune Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/WoF.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {E6187999-9FEC-46A1-A20F-F4CA977D5643} (ZoneChess Object) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/Chess.cab30149.cab


----------



## Lorand

You can remove these:

O2 - BHO: MultiMPPObj Class - {002EB272-2590-4693-B166-FBD5D9B6FEA6} - C:\WINDOWS\multimpp.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {008DB894-99ED-445D-8547-0E7C9808898D} - C:\WINDOWS\mslagent\4b_1,0,1,2_mslagent.dll (file missing)
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [satmat] C:\WINDOWS\satmat.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [zyoaox] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ruypddk.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [P2P Networking] C:\WINDOWS\system32\P2P Networking\P2P Networking.exe /AUTOSTART
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)

But there are also a lot of useless processes that I'd get rid of...


----------



## P11

k, thx


----------

